# TBG bands, advice needed



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello guys,

I need some help from you.

I usualy use a natural, butterfly style. For this setup, i use TB Black, 22mm x 11 mm x 28 cm and it works fine for me.

I just made a new slingshot, a home made mini hunter, and this time, i plan to use it in the same form as with my bow, so, with an cheek anchor.

Here are the datas

- ammos: 9mm steel balls

- Therra band Gold

- Pouch as light as i can

- Draw : 29 in.

To limit trying and errors at max, what should i use as bands setup, knowing i prefer tapered bands, but dont want to go to extrem taper, according to bands life.

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

6.5 inch length , 3/4" x 5/8' " taper


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, i will try this setup this evening


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might find the following helpful:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you Charles, very instructive link


----------

